# Job offer in NZ



## RobYoung68 (8 mo ago)

I'm looking to relocate to NZ, Hamilton area, and have been applying for various engineering positions for the last 3 months. I have a level 8 degree in Automation Engineering and a level 7 degree in Manufacturing Engineering and over 25 years experience in various manufacturing sectors, medical devices, pharma, machine build etc. I'm working with a company who are looking after my visa application and have everything in place in relation to the visa. I need a job offer before I can get an actual visa. However regardless which job I apply for I'm not getting past the robot scan on my application, perhaps I'm not using the correct wording in the application or its because I'm not based in New Zealand I'm not sure. Does anyone else have this problem ? If you did how did you overcome it ? 
Thanks for any potential advise


----------



## Captian_Pirate (Apr 17, 2019)

RobYoung68 said:


> I'm looking to relocate to NZ, Hamilton area, and have been applying for various engineering positions for the last 3 months. I have a level 8 degree in Automation Engineering and a level 7 degree in Manufacturing Engineering and over 25 years experience in various manufacturing sectors, medical devices, pharma, machine build etc. I'm working with a company who are looking after my visa application and have everything in place in relation to the visa. I need a job offer before I can get an actual visa. However regardless which job I apply for I'm not getting past the robot scan on my application, perhaps I'm not using the correct wording in the application or its because I'm not based in New Zealand I'm not sure. Does anyone else have this problem ? If you did how did you overcome it ?
> Thanks for any potential advise


same situation as me.From previous Post,ppl were recommending going to NZ as a Tourist/Visitor and attend interviews. Seems there are higher chances of getting sponsorship when you there.

Just out of interest,why Hamilton specifically?


----------



## RobYoung68 (8 mo ago)

The whole visitor visa and attend interviews doesn't really work for me.
Even if i was located in New Zealand I would still have to get past the"bots" 
Hamilton, because I have family there and they are very reason for the relocating
Were you successful in getting around the "bots" ? 
Or how did you manage it ?
Thanks


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

"_The whole visitor visa and attend interviews doesn't really work for me._"

The whole "_a random person emailing me for a job from overseas, who hasn't visited for years_" is probably not going to work for most employers.

Unfortunately there are a large number of India based recruiting firms who heavily use robots / automation and flood both candidates and firms.

There's a giant job board in the States called "Monster.com". 10 years ago, there were some high-quality jobs. Now it seems over 90%, perhaps 95%, are bots.

Some genius programmers have developed chat bots that are so good that I can't which highly selective good quality responses, and someone who's just churning through databases.

The only way I know they're bots is they all use the same distinctive unsubscribe web page. Not sure who wrote the automation software, but it sure is popular.

Realistically also, Hamilton only has a population of 165,400 versus Auckland at 1,657,000. If you're struggling, I'd suggest cast your eyes toward them. It's about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## NORTH147 (6 mo ago)

There is a Service Technician role in Auckland (North Shore) travelling all around Auckland - Give this firm a call reference: RN69 - Fantastic working environment – great team – good pay. 

Here is the link: Service Technician - Nurse Call


----------



## RobYoung68 (8 mo ago)

NORTH147 said:


> There is a Service Technician role in Auckland (North Shore) travelling all around Auckland - Give this firm a call reference: RN69 - Fantastic working environment – great team – good pay. Here is the link: Service Technician - Nurse Call


 I'll check it out Thanks for that


----------

